# Kurdish, Georgian, Finnish: Pale Fire



## cyaxares_died

How would you say "pale fire" in Kurdish, Georgian and Finnish?


----------



## panjabigator

Not that I know any Kurdish, but could you provide some more context?


----------



## cyaxares_died

It's the title of a novel by the writer Nabokov. Just translate both words, accord the adjective to the gender of the noun and you have it.


----------



## Hakro

If you refer to the novel of Vladimir Nabokov, it's hard to say as it's one of the three Nabokov novels that are not translated into Finnish.

Pale = kalpea, kelmeä, valju, vaalea, vaisu...
Fire = tuli, palo, liekki...

More context needed.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Interesting, Hakro. Which other two novels are not translated?

If I go with "kalpea tuli", does that sound fine?


----------



## Hakro

I'd suggest "Kalpea tuli" or "Kalpea liekki".

The other two Nabokov novels not translated into Finnish are _Bend Sinister _and _Look at the Harlequins_. Fourteen have been published here.


----------



## jonahsaidson

Kurdish:

agira rengaveti

agir: fire

rengaveti: pale


----------



## Kitten90

In a different dialect of Kurdish (Iraqi Sorani), you would say:

agiri kal

agir: fire

kal: pale


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thank you. 
Is Kurdish a language that accords the noun with the adjective? Or how come the noun changes in your two examples?


----------



## Kitten90

Yes, in Kurdish we accord the noun with the adjective. Other examples:


House: Mal
Red: Soor

Red House - Maleki Soor

Tree: Dar
Big: Gowreh

Big Tree - Dareki Gowreh


----------

